# Engine not starting



## TrucksAndStuff (Dec 24, 2014)

when I go to start my 12.5 hp Briggs engine smoke comes out of the exhaust and carburetor but it will not start is this an easy fix?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Probably. When did you run it last?


----------



## TrucksAndStuff (Dec 24, 2014)

The last time it ran was a few days after Christmas


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Drain the fuel,and check for water in it. Use fresh fuel,and try again.


----------



## TrucksAndStuff (Dec 24, 2014)

I've put new fuel in and still have the same problem


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Squirt a bit of fuel into the carb,and see if it starts. If it does ,clean the carb,and check the fuel solenoid.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

One thing I try is a soak a rag with gasoline and lay it over the throat of the carb or stuff it up in the air filter can. If it starts momentarily you have a carb issue. Soaking a rag is safer than ether or liquid gas.


----------

